# New in NorCal...advise for traditional bow and equipment buying



## hanspark1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the sport but have found it fascinating for years. Here are my querries:

1) where to i look to find a traditional recurve bow (mongolian style?) that can be used ambi? I'm a big fan of traditional/old school/ etc and am looking for a bow that is as "old school" as possible

2) my friends have shown me basics for how do care for bow, arrows, quivver, etc as well as tips for draw weight, size etc. At what distance does the beginner usually practice?

3) anything i'm missing here?

any and all comments appreciated (so long as you don't flame the newbie TOO much hehe). Thanks!

HP


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* HP. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

throw your questions out on the traditional forum...should get lots of advice
and Welcome!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You've come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you ! :wave:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------

